# repaint over metallic paint



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

i have a job where i need to repaint over a ceiling painted with a gold metallic paint....do i need to do anything special for this repaint??prime first/oil or latex?? never painted over this before.!!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Find out what the metallic paint is: oil, latex, glaze,etc. Then you can determine the next steps.


----------



## LennyV-NHSNOLA (Nov 22, 2006)

PWG,

I've been reading your sig quote for a week or so and I lmao every time I see it. I've never seen dayexco... which forum is he/she on?

Oops.. never mind. I clicked the little blue arrow and saw the original post. I haven't ventured far from the three forums I read daily so I didn't know there was a politics/religion forum.


----------

